# SA Vaping Bill/Regulation - When does this come into effect?



## CMMACKEM (4/12/20)

This came up in a conversation today with a well known juice maker.

So, when does it begin?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (4/12/20)

It still needs to go through parlement and all the red tape involved with that. I would guess not any time in the next 6 months at least.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (4/12/20)

will we need Vaseline ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DougP (4/12/20)

Adephi said:


> It still needs to go through parlement and all the red tape involved with that. I would guess not any time in the next 6 months at least.


Wouldn't bank on that given taxation kicks in February next year. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (4/12/20)

vicTor said:


> will we need Vaseline ?


When do we not need it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (4/12/20)

Munro31 said:


> When do we not need it?



I use VG

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (5/12/20)

vicTor said:


> I use VG


You probably fart massive clouds?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/12/20)

DougP said:


> Wouldn't bank on that given taxation kicks in February next year.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



On eliquid? Is that confirmed? What or how much are we looking at and what would duties be?


----------



## Adephi (5/12/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> On eliquid? Is that confirmed? What or how much are we looking at and what would duties be?



Tito did announce in his Feb budget speech that there will be some taxation on e-cigarettes from next year. How its going to work is still anybody's guess.

But a lot has changed in the world since then and any tax on vaping won't make much of a dent in the budget shortfall left by 2020. So I don't see it being a major priority. An increase in VAT will have a much bigger effect. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (5/12/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> On eliquid? Is that confirmed? What or how much are we looking at and what would duties be?


It's very clear....

Taxation was implemented this year in February on heat generating products... So things like the "heat" and "IQOS" devices and Hooki are currently being taxed at 70% of the published taxable rate applied to tobacco products (cigarettes), so the same should apply to ecigarettes next year.

What is not clear, however, is exactly what will be taxed. Will it be eliquids only or will it be hardware to. 

Taxation there will be next year as Tito made it clear in this budget speech this year that taxation on ecigarettes will apply from 2021.

With regard to the legislation. The proposed legislation was already published and debated in the later part of 2018 and is available on the government website for you to read..
Right now there is a strong push from lobby groups to get the new tobacco legislation bill passed. This bill is the legislation that groups ecigarettes and tobacco in the same group and includes all the regulations and restrictions around vaping.

I strongly suggest people read the new proposed bill as it will have some real consequences on the vaping industry as we know it 






Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/12/20)

Adephi said:


> Tito did announce in his Feb budget speech that there will be some taxation on e-cigarettes from next year. How its going to work is still anybody's guess.
> 
> But a lot has changed in the world since then and any tax on vaping won't make much of a dent in the budget shortfall left by 2020. So I don't see it being a major priority. An increase in VAT will have a much bigger effect. Just my opinion.



Yes I was just wondering when exactly...

I want to import +- 60 bottles 100/120ml before this happens as currently SA does not pay duties on eliquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

